# Is my RAM Speed fine?



## clerkman1612 (Dec 25, 2010)

My RAM is* DDR3 1333 MHZ*. But* CPU-Z* software is saying that :-
DDR3
Size 4 G.B
Channels Dual
*NB Frequency 2000 MHZ.*
*DRAM Frequency 666 MHZ.*
So is something wrong with my RAM?
coz u guys said me that DDR3 RAM is *1333 MHZ.*


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 25, 2010)

Its OK. Double Data Rate (DDR) make it 1333MHz (666 x 2).

Just like CPU base clocks and multiplier.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 25, 2010)

use separators like i have used in signature. it makes clear.


----------



## clerkman1612 (Dec 25, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Its OK. Double Data Rate (DDR) make it 1333MHz (666 x 2).
> 
> Just like CPU base clocks and multiplier.



Thanks Isu

Jas I now used separaters for my Signature. Now I hope it is clear.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 25, 2010)

yup. congratds buddy. nice setup.


----------



## clerkman1612 (Dec 26, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> yup. congratds buddy. nice setup.



Thanks Jas!


----------

